# Webseite holen, Knöpfe drücken, Textfelder holen, etc.



## norm4n (4. Mai 2009)

Hi, 

Ich habe vor ein paar lästige Vorgänge auf einer Webseite für deren Nutzer zu automatisieren. Dazu muss das Programm die Webseite holen, ein paar Einträge vornehmen und auf den Bestätigungsknopf drücken. 
Ich hatte mir das so vorgestellt. Das Programm bekommt eine Referenz auf die Seite und müsste damit dann ja auf alle Textfelder/Clickhäkchen/etc. Zugriff haben. Daraufhin bearbeitet es die Seite und schickt die Bestätigung ab. Macht allzu genau das was ein Benutzer auch machen würde. 

Pseudcodemäßig habe ich mir das so vorgestellt: 

main() {

Website ws= new Website("http://...); 
ws.getClickhaekchen().setClickhaekchenClicked(true);
ws.getTextfield().setTextfielContent("blabla");
ws.getBestaetigungsknopf().setBestaetigunsknopfClicked(true);

}

Wie sieht dieses Prinzip in der Praxis aus? Funktioniert das so oder benutzt man dafür lieber JavaScript? 

Edit: Ganz vergessen. Ich dachte da an die Klasse java.net.URLConnection

Danke


----------



## sparrow (4. Mai 2009)

Das ist ziemlich genau das was du suchst: HttpClient - HttpClient Home

Allerdings versteh ich nicht wie du das Problem mit JavaScript lösen würdest.


----------



## norm4n (4. Mai 2009)

Danke. Das ging ja schnell  Werde mich umgehend einlesen. 

JavaScript kam mir nur so in den Sinn. Habe damit noch keine Erfahrung bzw. weiß auch nicht direkt was das ist


----------



## sparrow (4. Mai 2009)

JavaScript hat mit Java nichts zu tun.
Mehr dazu weiss, wie immer, die Wikipedia JavaScript ? Wikipedia


----------



## Airwolf89 (4. Mai 2009)

Für mich stellt sich die Frage: Wenn ein und derselbe Vorgang immer wieder usgeführt werden soll, also automatisiert, d.h. ohne Alternative für den User (scheinbar), warum lässt man diesen Schritt nicht gleich weg und sendet an das folgende Ziel die nötigen Informationen? Warum den unnötigen Schritt gehen nen Teil einer Seite zu automatisieren wenn man die nötigen Informationen gleich weiterschicken kann? Gut, ich kenne den Aufbau der Seite jetzt nit, bitte korrigier mich wenn ich falsch lieg.


----------



## Schandro (4. Mai 2009)

vllt. programmiert er einen Bot...


----------



## DocRandom (5. Mai 2009)

..der coded sicher ned Bot, wahrscheinlich für ein Browsergame.
Sowas hatte ich auch schon mit HttpUnit gelöst.

lg


----------



## ARadauer (5. Mai 2009)

sparrow hat gesagt.:


> Das ist ziemlich genau das was du suchst: HttpClient - HttpClient Home
> 
> Allerdings versteh ich nicht wie du das Problem mit JavaScript lösen würdest.


nein genau das falsche ;-)

selenium ist was du suchst


----------

